# Sick Chicken



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I posted a little over a week ago requesting help or advice on that to do for this chick. The vet (that said he has a masters in Chickens) had me giving it *Clindacure* Clindamycin Hydrochloride Liquid (says For Dogs And Cats...), 1/2cc every 12 hrs for a week. It did not seem to to any good, only getting worse. I've been using VetRx also and just started liquid Corid in its water. This is what it looks like after a week on the meds. Anyone know what that swollen bump on its face is or what would help it?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodness it looks like an abscess! If it is I may need lanced I googled it and saw some pics that looked similar


----------

